# Might be getting some of these rollers tomorrow, pics



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello guys i have posted links to photobucket of some of the birmingham rollers a person is selling which i am very interested in. Please have a look and tell me what you think of them.

http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/u...t=3&o=2&_suid=1356218262140008380989098183666

http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/user/driver_hr/media/2_zps47a7cfc8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/u...rt=3&o=0&_suid=135621861449607776607654396761

http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/user/driver_hr/media/4_zps1aef2c7e.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

Two are males and two are females, The red one is a male but both its parents are show rollers so i wont be getting that one as i have read show rollers dont roll very well. He has another red roller but it is a female (sorry no picture). I am thinking of buying all 4, i will be keeping them in a 4ft rabbit hutch for the momemt and i will start building them a kitbox very soon. I have kept parrots and parakeets before but this is the first time i will be keeping pigeons.

Is it ok to keep 3 females and one male together? All of them are 12 weeks old and have never flown before which is good as they will be easier to train.

Thank you.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

driver_hr said:


> ...... I am thinking of buying all 4, i will be keeping them in a 4ft rabbit hutch for the momemt and i will start building them a kitbox very soon. I have kept parrots and parakeets before but this is the first time i will be keeping pigeons.
> 
> Is it ok to keep 3 females and one male together? All of them are 12 weeks old and have never flown before which is good as they will be easier to train.
> 
> Thank you.


Better to build your larger enclosure BEFORE you get the birds, as has been mentioned in other posts, a rabbit hutch is not exactly ideal for birds, but size wise is definately not suitable for more than one pair. 
New birds will be stressed in a new enviroment, and even moreso if they are cramped (even on a temporary basis).


----------



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

Many people on here keep their whole kit (10 - 20 birds) of rollers permanentely in a 4x4x4 feet kit box. My hutch is 4 feet long but just not as tall or wide so i dont know why i cant keep 4 birds in thier for the next month or 2? I am a beginner in pigeon keeping but i just find this confusing, surely the 20 in the kit box would be more cramped then the 4 in my hutch?


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*number of birds*

Hi driver_hr the birds that are in a 4x4x4 are kit birds and yes you can keep your team in that size kit box. Your team should be made up of 20 birds or so Breeders should have more room as I am sure you know try and get birds from one family to start with so it makes it easy to learn how to feed them and fly them I hope this helps


----------

